# Broken Lights on Haulmark



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Where can I get replacement lights for my Haulmark trailer?

My fender light is now completely gone, no clue where it went. Some of the other lights are burned out in different places on the trailer, I learned my lesson about making sure my lights hookup is still properly grounded. My ground wire was completely corroded from the plug to the truck frame.

Anyone else have them burn out so soon? My trailer is 2 years old now and is seldom pulled very often during the year.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I suspect a rock took out the fender light . They are succeptible to that. If your ground wire is corroded check all your bulb fixtures for corrosion. Also consider converting to LEDs if possible I went to LEDs on my boat trailer and most of my problems have disappeared.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Hitch and Go in GF and go with the LEDs all around you will not be sorry.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Grand auto leasing and trailer in EGF good prices there.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

after you replace your fender lights. silicone a piece of clear lexan on the front side. this will help from rocks taking them out.


----------

